# Sony KD-65X8505C erhält keine automatischen Updates



## Lichtbringer1 (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen.

Seit über einem Jahr meint mein Sony TV das System sei auf dem aktuellsten Stand (Sicherheitspatch: 1.2.2019, Software: PKG5.433.0183EUB).
Weiß jemand ob es beim 5.435 Update zu unlösbaren Problemen gekommen ist? Laut Sonys Webseite hätte das Update schon vor ca. einem Jahr auf allen Sony TVs auftauchen müssen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Juli 2020)

Scheinbar ist das Update nur für die manuelle Installation freigegeben.
Nach dem Update ist das HDR immer noch 5+ und manche SDR Singnale werden immer noch mit einem grauen Schleier überzogen. Dafür ist MotionFlow fast identisch zum LG C9.

Müsste mal etwas per HDMI anschließen. Da soll sich ja das meiste getan haben.

Aber es gab kein Sicherheitsupdate und kein Versionsupgrade....Android 7, Patch 01.01.2019...


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Juli 2020)

Dein TV wird dieses Jahr noch das Update auf Android TV 8 erhalten. Sehr wahrscheinlich wirst du es aber manuell instillieren müssen da das Rollout bei Sony schon mal Jahre dauern kann 

2015 Sony Android TVs are getting updated — to Android 8 Oreo

Ich persönlich halte aber von Android TV (bei Sony) überhaupt nichts. Grund sind die fehlen Bugs seit der Android TV Einführung und dem wirklich schlechten Support von Updates. Sicherheitsupdates ist für Sony ein Fremdwort und mein Sony AF8 oder der 2019 erschiene AG8 erhalten nicht einmal mehr ein Update auf Android TV 9 
Daher empfehle ich lieber eine externe Box ala Apple TV oder Amazon Fire Geräte.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. Juli 2020)

Wow. Das ist neu. Thx für die Info. Ich halte auch nichts mehr von dem TV aber dafür, dass der seit 5 Jahren täglich ein paar Stunden an ist und ab und an auch mal ein erträglich gutes Bild zeigt ist der noch in Ordnung (Meistens ist das Bild entweder mit einem Grauschleier überzogen oder viel zu hell/bunt).

Mein 2019er LG Oled bekommt laufend Updates, der Browser ist aber laut Google uralt. Ich würde auch lieber auf externe Zuspieler ausweichen aber bis zur neuen HDMI 2.1 Gpu passiert erstmal nichts. Fraglich ist auch ob z.b die Shield Pro erträglichere AGBs/Datenschutzbestimmungen hat.


----------

